# Sparky's Vet Visit



## slavetoabunny (Jan 5, 2011)

I just wanted to post an encouragement for all owners of elder-buns to get a regular wellness checkup. Sparky is 7 years old and I have been her mommy sinceshe was 4 months. Ibrought Sparky into the vet last Thursday because I suspected she had some arthritis because she was hopping funny and wouldn't stand up anymore for treats. The x-ray determined that she did have arthritis in her left rear leg, but that wasn't the beginning of her problems.

As part of her exam, the vet checked her teeth. The bad news was that the teeth on the left side of her mouth were rotten/loose and she had an enormous jaw abscess. The vet said that she has most likely been developing this for a year or more. I had no clue! My chubby girl hasn't dropped a single ounce in weight and she has always been a great eater. Rabbits are so good about hiding their problems.

Sparky had all of the molars on the left side extracted and the abscess cleaned out on Friday. She finally got to come home yesterday with a huge incision that was stapled shut yesterday. Very Frankenstein-ish! The vet implanted antibiotic beads in her jaw and I am syringing 4 different meds and Critical Care every day. I am going to ask about bicillin therapy when she has her re-check on Friday.

When I bring Sparky in for her re-check on Friday,I am also going to have a wellness check for Scooter since she is 7 years old also. My point is.....if you have an older bunny, it would pay to have them checked out at least once a year!

Please keep Sparky in your thoughts for a complete recovery.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 5, 2011)

I just wanted to add that I am fortunate to have a vet that has had advanced training in exotic dentistry and truly cares. Dr. Alicia Emerson with Ravenwood Veterinary Clinic in Port Orange, FL has gone above and beyond for my Sparky (shameless, yet more than worthy, plug for my vet).


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor Sparky! I hope she feels well soon!

I've been lax on regular vet visits for the buns who don't have dental issues. Oberon hasn't been in for a couple of years now, but he's so healthy. I can't bring Dora in unless we plan to sedate her. Everyone else right now gets in at least once a year because of molar spurs.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2011)

It's weird to me that we have "elder buns" now. Where did my baby Mocha go???


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Poor Sparky! I hope she feels well soon!
> 
> I've been lax on regular vet visits for the buns who don't have dental issues. Oberon hasn't been in for a couple of years now, but he's so healthy. I can't bring Dora in unless we plan to sedate her. Everyone else right now gets in at least once a year because of molar spurs.



Sparky didn't exhibit any signs at all of dental problems, which was why I was so shocked that her mouth was as bad as it was. When I bring Sparky in for her re-check tomorrow, I am also bringing Scooter for a well-bunny check since she is also 7 years old.

Sparky is doing well today, BTW. She is trying to eat, but is just having a difficult time.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Patti, poor Sparky. 

Lucky for him you brought him in for a check up. Also that you have such a great Vet.

I know with Buttercup he's 12 plus. I brought him to a Vet last year for a minor problem, she did check him over really well. He does have a growth (very large) in his tummy but like she said their is nothing that can be done just to watch him to make sure he is not in pain. Of course he does get extra treats.

I'll say a prayer ray:for Sparky that he recovers quickly.

Susan


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor Sparky! Give her a nose-rub for me (even though I'm sure she doesn't remember me). 

That reminds me, got to make an appointment to get Natasha checked out... I don't know if she's ever been to a vet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, Patti, that must have been a shock. Glad to hear she is doing so well - little toughie that she is!

I try to keep up with their annual checks. It was easier when I lived in the UK, as they had to have their yearly myxi and VHD shots, and they got their check up at the same time, but as they don't have them here, I tend to lose track of time.

Hope Scooter does OK at her visit. Are they going to give Scooter any meds for the arthritis?

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Poor Sparky! Give her a nose-rub for me (even though I'm sure she doesn't remember me).
> 
> That reminds me, got to make an appointment to get Natasha checked out... I don't know if she's ever been to a vet.


I'm sure that Sparky would remember you if she saw you again! I used to think that healthy bunny exams were a waste of money. Never again. Please get your Natasha checked out.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Wow, Patti, that must have been a shock. Glad to hear she is doing so well - little toughie that she is!
> 
> I try to keep up with their annual checks. It was easier when I lived in the UK, as they had to have their yearly myxi and VHD shots, and they got their check up at the same time, but as they don't have them here, I tend to lose track of time.
> 
> ...



Jan:

Sparky is the one with arthritis. I need to give her daily doses of metacam. Poor little gal's hopping is definately "off".


----------



## myheart (Jan 6, 2011)

Patti, I'm so sorry to hear that Sparky is going through all of this.

I never did the regular exams on the bunners, like many folks, until I almost lost Patrick one week after adopting Luna. His molar spurs were so bad that they were cutting up the inside of his cheeks so badly. Ever since then, all of my kids, even the piggies, see the vet once a year unless he says otherwise. 

Actually, I just had Callie in two weeks ago, and found that her teeth are wearing unevenly. She goes in next week to have them taken care of right quick. The vet probably thinks I'm over-neurotic about critter-teeth now, but after seeing the pain that Patrick was in, and not knowingthereason at first,really scared me. I would have felt like the worst bunny-mom in the world if I lost him over something that could have been fixed so easily.

Best of luck with Scooter's appointment and Sparky's recovery. ray:

myheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2011)

Patti,

For as major of a operation Sparkywent thru, it sounds like she's doing good. I will be saying prayers for her. I think about you guys all the time. ray:



I definately plan doing yearly check-ups on my buns. I need to get Daisy & Rascal in actually. Ros & Suzi had theres. Teeth are one of the biggest things I worry about.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, that is scary! Glad your vet caught it and she is doing well.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Patti,
> 
> For as major of a operation Sparkywent thru, it sounds like she's doing good. I will be saying prayers for her. I think about you guys all the time. ray:
> 
> ...



Thank you....Dr. Emerson keeps emphasizing how major her surgery was. I was especially concerned when she wouldn't commit to a prognosis. Sparky is doing good now (knock on wood). I just counted the staples in her jaw - there are 8 of them!

Definately get a wellness checkup for your buns!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Patti, I'm so sorry to hear that Sparky is going through all of this.
> 
> I never did the regular exams on the bunners, like many folks, until I almost lost Patrick one week after adopting Luna. His molar spurs were so bad that they were cutting up the inside of his cheeks so badly. Ever since then, all of my kids, even the piggies, see the vet once a year unless he says otherwise.
> 
> ...




I'm going to be neurotic from now on! I've always prided myself on knowing my bunnies well enough to spot anything wrong with them. Guess this incident shoots holes in that theory!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 6, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Wow, that is scary! Glad your vet caught it and she is doing well.


Thank you Grace.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 7, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Sparky is the one with arthritis. I need to give her daily doses of metacam.


Did the vet suggest Adequan? Scone was taking that - one shot every three days for a few weeks, then cut back to once a week, then once every two weeks. It made an amazing difference in his arthritis. He was like a new bunny.


----------



## Nela (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh wow Patti :expressionlessWhat a shocker! I am so glad it was caught! I hope Sparky recovers quickly. Thinking of you two... ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sparky is the one with arthritis. I need to give her daily doses of metacam.
> ...


I'll ask the vet about that at her visit today. Thanks Mike!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Oh wow Patti :expressionlessWhat a shocker! I am so glad it was caught! I hope Sparky recovers quickly. Thinking of you two... ray:


Thanks Sophie! We have our appointment in 2 hours.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 7, 2011)

I am bunnysitting a friends rabbit (Cocoa) and she has arthritis where she can't sit up to groom herself. There are many other issues she has so I took her in to see the vet. Her last vet visit was in October, but I wanted to take her in myself and see what is going on. 
Now I haveCocoa taking Torbugesic twice a day. When the owners get home, I would suggest they take some X-rays ofher spline and some blood tests for her kidneys.
Bebe has never being to a Vet except for her spay. But she is just as old as Cocoa, and future (wellness) visits to the vet will be inorder.
We are all getting older from our ageing bunnies. ldman:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 7, 2011)

Back from the vet. She said Sparky is doing really well. We go back next Friday to have her staples out and she will also do a needle aspiration to make sure there is no pus in there. I asked about adequan, but Dr. Emerson said that she doesn't think Sparky's arthritis is severe enough to warrant it at this point.

Scooter had her wellness check. The vet said she is perfect and had beautiful teeth!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2011)

Patti, sorry I thought Sparky was Boy Bunny. DAH!, I can't read either. You said "she" more than once.

Susan:?:confused2::embarrassed:anic::disgust::dunno:foreheadsmack::headsmack


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 7, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I asked about adequan, but Dr. Emerson said that she doesn't think Sparky's arthritis is severe enough to warrant it at this point.


She'd know best. 

Adequan's just injectable glucosamine, so it's basically the same as the pills I take for my knees. If Sparky's arthritis slows her down enough, it would be worth asking again. 

With Scone, I knew something was wrong when he was obviously not moving as much as he had. He'd stopped jumping up on my bed or on the couch for petting, and he visibly wasn't happy. Once they took the x-rays and diagnosed his spondylosis, within a week or ten days of starting the injections, Scone was jumping up on my bed again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Scooter had her wellness check. The vet said she is perfect and had beautiful teeth!


Sorry, but this brought an image to mind of Scooter giving Sparky a huge grin, showing off her beautiful teeth :biggrin:

Glad both are doing OK 

Jan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 8, 2011)

We'll keep your Sparky in our mind. ray: Happy to hear she's doing well. Yippee !


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 8, 2011)

Way to go Sparky! She ate her Critical Care and meds so well tonight. I tell you, it's not easy to get 35 cc's of Critical Care into a bunny 3 times a day!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 9, 2011)

It can get kind of messy! Glad she's still improving 

Jan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm glad Sparky is doing better. What a frightning situation. I will be happy to have Becky's teeth checked out on Saturday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 10, 2011)

Sparky is going back to the vet tomorrow. She has a hard lump in front of her staples. I'm hoping that the abscess has not reared its ugly head again. When I talked to my vet today she was onboard with doing zithromax/bicillin therapy if Sparky develope another abscess. Please keep my heart bunny in your thoughts.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear that she's having a hard time. She's in our thoughts and prayers! ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 10, 2011)

Praying for Sparky, hang in there.ray:


----------



## myheart (Jan 10, 2011)

ray: Keep getting better Sparky. :hearts


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 10, 2011)

good luck Sparky!!ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that Sparky is having problems. I hope everything works out for her at the vet tomorrow!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, Sparky is back in the hospital. She got food packed into her jaw and there was some infection. The vet cleaned it out and is packing it with manuka honey and started her on zithromax and bicillin. She will probably be there until Saturday.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, Patti. This must be so worrying for you . At least they will be able to keep a close watch on her - your vet sounds awesome. How is Scooter doing without her buddy?

Keeping Sparky in my prayers ray:

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

Scooter is actually doing fine. She was fine when Sparky was in the hospital last week for 5 days.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2011)

Just as further explanation, the manuka honey aids in healing the tissue and has anti-bacterial properties. The vet has to clean it out and repack it every day, hence her hospital stay. I'm so glad Dr. Emerson immediately agreed to zithromax/bicillin when I brought it up.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 11, 2011)

At least you have a good vet. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Nela (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh Patti  Best of all positive and healing vibes headed your way! I hope she is home with you soon!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 12, 2011)

ray: Get well soon. Sparky.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is Sparky doing any better now? Hope the news is good tomorrow!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm hoping Sparky gets to come home today. I visited her at the hospital yesterday snd gave her lots of cuddles.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 15, 2011)

How's your Sparky doing ?  Lots of love here for Sparky from Kimiko's family. :bunnyhug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2011)

Sparky didn't get to come home today. The vet had to clean out her jaw again. I'll go and visit my baby on Monday and talk to the vet. I'm feeling so discouraged.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sparky didn't get to come home today.ray:
Becky sends lots of bunny love :big kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2011)

Awww, it'stoo bad Sparky has to stay longer. Still, at least you know she's getting all the treatment she needs. Give her a cuddle from me.

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor Sparky - I'm sure she's not liking the hospital stay. I hope she'll be able to come home Monday.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry Sparky didn't get come home. You two have been in my thoughts everyday. I'll be saying prayers for her. :hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I know that Sparky is getting the best treatment possible. I'm just worried that she is getting depressed and will give up. I'm going to talk to my vet about bringing her home and taking her in daily for whatever treatment she needs. It's an hour round trip for just driving time, but I don't care. I think she needs to be home with me and Scooter.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2011)

If she's not on fluids (IV).... it sounds like a good idea. Why are they saying she can't come home now? Maybe doc's worried about infection?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 15, 2011)

She's not on IV. She has to have her jaw repacked every day and I can take her in for that. She also has daily injectible bicillin, but this is something I could do. I think she would do better here with me loving on her than at the vets office.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree. I hope the doc agrees with you.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 16, 2011)

bunny prayers you got em


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 17, 2011)

I went and visited Sparky today and she seems to be doing well. They took her staples out this morning and they said her incision is healing well. The vet is going to mask her this afternoon and take a good look inside her mouth. She is continuing to have bicillin injections and is still not eating good on her own. She has lost a pound since 12/31/10. 

She seemed to be pretty perky and was glad to see me. By the end of the visit, her ears were standing up instead of laying flat. I really hope to be able to bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope she can come home with you as soon as possible! She recognized her mommee and was ecstatic you visited. Sounds that way from her ear poses. Love and healthy vibes,


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2011)

Sparky is home!!!! I still have to give her bicillin injections, flush her jaw, syringe feed her and give inumerable meds every day.....but she's home!!!!


----------



## myheart (Jan 18, 2011)

arty:*Welcome Home Sparky!!! arty:*


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a relief - for both of you!

Get well soon, Sparky

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2011)

YEAH, Sparky's home.

Get well soon Sparky. How's Scooter with Sparky?

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2011)

I was a little worried about Sparky and Scooter's bond, but they are doing great. Sparky is very perky and happy to be home. I just flushed her wound for the first time. She seems to have gotten so used to treatments that she just laid on my lap like a good girl.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that their bond didn't break. 

And of course Sparky's a good girl for her mommie she doesn't want to go back to the hospital.

Susan:big kiss:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome Home Sparky! :flowerskiss:

Get well soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww, bless her heart - sounds like she knows that her treatments are helping her and is letting you get on with it 

Jan


----------



## Nela (Jan 19, 2011)

Awww I am so relieved to hear that she is back home with you and Scooter. That's where she belongs. I hope she recovers quickly. You guys are such a sweet family.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Sparky took her meds and her wound flush like a champ this morning! She was also very enthusiastic about her Critical Care feeding this morning and ate the whole 35cc's without much fuss. Good girl!!! I'm preparing her lunch right now. We just need her to eat more on her own. She is pooping. It is still soft, but well formed.

Thank you so much for all of your thoughts and prayers! I know they helped my girl. I'm a lot more positive about her full recovery.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Sparky was enjoying some greens last night:







Doesn't she look great!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Sparky looks BEAUTIFUL.:inlove::inlove::heartbeat::heartbeat:

Look at her resting on that nice rug.

Susan:brown-bunny


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 19, 2011)

Sparky is such a beautiful girl! How wonderful that she is progressing nicely and taking her treatments so well. What a relief that Scooter is happy to see her home too. You would never guess that she was so sick.
:hugsquish::inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

Yippee ! I"m so glad to hear that she's home. Get well soon, Sparky.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you Brandy and Susan!! I'm so happy for my Sparky too. She took her lunch well, I just wish I didn't have to syringe 35cc's of Critical Care 3x per day. She has lost a full pound in the last two weeks (you wouldn't know it from looking at the pics, lol) and I can feel her bones.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 19, 2011)

Sparky looks awesome - you can't tell that her jaw is packed at all. And she looks so happy to be home 

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 19, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> She has lost a full pound in the last two weeks (you wouldn't know it from looking at the pics, lol) and I can feel her bones.


Lucky that Sparky was always the one with big bones, as it were... I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote:*


> Lucky that Sparky was always the one with big bones, as it were... I'm glad she's doing so well.


LOL! Such a gentleman, Mike 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha....Sparky was a chunky bun. She'sdown from 7 pounds to 5.94 pounds earlier this week. I really don't want her to lose any more weight. She still isn't eating pellets. Fortunately, she is eating her Critical Care like a champ. She really chows down on it.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay Sparky! arty0002:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

Scooter has been so good about giving Sparky lots of comfort! Sparky has a recheck at the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

They are so beautiful! If they weren't so attached to you they would have to go on my bunny knaping list! :inlove::big kiss:

Good luck with the recheck tomorrow!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Brandy! I've had Sparky and Scooter for 7 years. They are my precious babies!!!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2011)

ADORABLE picture Patti.:heartbeat:

Are they related?

One day I will have a Rex, and a Frenchie and a.....:biggrin2:

Susan

PS

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> ADORABLE picture Patti.:heartbeat:
> 
> Are they related?
> 
> ...


No, they are both mini-rex, but aren't related. They are the same age though and I got them both on the same day.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2011)

Sparky's vet visit went well this morning. The vet said the tissue in her mouth was nice and pink and the stitches looked good. I have to continue to give her bicillin injections and zithromax.

She will be going back on Wednesday. I have to go to New Jersey for 3 days and I am going to board her there.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm a little late, but I'm here 

Sorry to hear about Sparky - I will be praying for a speedy and healthy recovery!

I for one have not taken Wrangler to the vet yet (other than to get sex checked; poor guy ). I've always wondered if I should or not though. To me, he seems like a very healthy bunny i.e. running around, binkying, knawing, eating, pooping, drinking...I check his front teeth periodically and they look healthy...but I haven't tried looking at the rest of his mouth (he's so fussy!) I do (attempt) to trim his nails - and usually get the job done after the fur goes flying. Wrangler's nails have kind of gotten longer than they should be (shame on me) and I just began the trimming today. It's difficult for me to get his hind feet (even though I do flip him on his back) and Ialways seem to manage to trim one nail too short :shock:and I feel oh so very badly for Wrangler). 

Sorry for my rambling 

But yes, I agree, check-ups are probably a good idea...Wrangler is a little over 3 now I believe, so I haven't really been that concerned considering that he acts and eats like a healthy bun. 

I do agree that older buns should definitely get annual check-ups. Maybe even twice a year.

It's hard dealing with older animals. It's something I always dread. We just put my beloved cat, Callie, downthe day before yesterday. That was the first time that I've ever had to put one of my pets to sleep. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do. She was suffering from a huge mass at the corner of her mouth and there was nothing we could do about it). Talk about feeling incredibly helpless.

& with older animals comes more bills...but yes, they are so very worth it. But then again, there is only so much you can do too.

-----

For those talking about Adequan, that is also used with horses. But just to clarify, I don't know whether y'all are talking about actual Adequan (which is quite expensive) or the Adequan compound. I recently just started injecting my 15-year-old Quarter Horse with the Adequan compound (which I had originally thought was the actual Adequan - miscommunication with the vet).

So I don't know which Adequan y'all are talking about, but I just wanted to make sure that y'all knew that there are 2 different kinds 

-----

Sorry for such a long response!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Brittany:

It would be worth it to get Wrangler checked out. Sparky gave absolutely no indication that she had any tooth problems. A wellness check for Scooter only cost me $48 and it was worth the peace of mind. They will give a compete check-up and put a scope in Wrangler's mouth to check his rear teeth. They would only need to do more if anything looked suspicious. You may be able to head off a problem. If I had taken Sparky in sooner, it would not have gotten as bad as it did and would have cost a lot less. So far, I have spent a little over $1,300 for Sparky's treatment and that is with about a 50% discount the vet is giving me (the invoice tells me how much they discounted the treatments). I get the "good customer" discount, probably because spent over $8,000 last year alone with them for rescue.

I would definately have a wellness check for Wrangler. Haile Plantation Animal Clinic in Gainesville has a rabbit savvy vet on staff.

Thanks for thinking about my Sparky. I'm beginning to believe she is on the road to recovery!!



BTW.....Netherland Dwarf rabbits are more prone to tooth problems because of the shape of their head.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Hi Brittany:
> 
> It would be worth it to get Wrangler checked out. Sparky gave absolutely no indication that she had any tooth problems. A wellness check for Scooter only cost me $48 and it was worth the peace of mind. They will give a compete check-up and put a scope in Wrangler's mouth to check his rear teeth. They would only need to do more if anything looked suspicious. You may be able to head off a problem. If I had taken Sparky in sooner, it would not have gotten as bad as it did and would have cost a lot less. So far, I have spent a little over $1,300 for Sparky's treatment and that is with about a 50% discount the vet is giving me (the invoice tells me how much they discounted the treatments). I get the "good customer" discount, probably because spent over $8,000 last year alone with them for rescue.
> 
> ...




$1,300dollars:shock:Unfortunately, I would never be able to pay for a fee that expensive. There is just no way. It makes me sad to think that money comes in the way of proper treatment for my animals. But then again, I know that I'm not the only one out there that feels the same way as I do. There are a lot of people that wouldn't be able to afford such an expense. 

As for $48 a year or maybe even 2x a year, that is a little more feasible. And thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2011)

*BrittsBunny wrote: *


> $1,300dollars:shock:Unfortunately, I would never be able to pay for a fee that expensive. There is just no way. It makes me sad to think that money comes in the way of proper treatment for my animals. But then again, I know that I'm not the only one out there that feels the same way as I do. There are a lot of people that wouldn't be able to afford such an expense.
> 
> As for $48 a year or maybe even 2x a year, that is a little more feasible. And thanks for the heads up.



She's been my girl for 7 years and there is no way that I can't spend the money to save her life! Rescue actually spent $1,300 last summer for a surgery for one of our sanctuary buns.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *BrittsBunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > $1,300dollars:shock:Unfortunately, I would never be able to pay for a fee that expensive. There is just no way. It makes me sad to think that money comes in the way of proper treatment for my animals. But then again, I know that I'm not the only one out there that feels the same way as I do. There are a lot of people that wouldn't be able to afford such an expense.  As for $48 a year or maybe even 2x a year, that is a little more feasible. And thanks for the heads up.
> ...


 Well Wrangler is my buddy and believe me, if I had the funds, I would do the same thing as you. But I also have a horse and he's been my companion since I was 16. But some people only have so much money. It's not that I wouldn't want to spend, it's that I don't have it. So as for now, I just pray that my animals stay healthy and that if I ever have to cross that bridge, then I'll deal with it the best that I can. Believe me, my animals are the world to me too.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 22, 2011)

*BrittsBunny wrote: *


> For those talking about Adequan, that is also used with horses. But just to clarify, I don't know whether y'all are talking about actual Adequan (which is quite expensive) or the Adequan compound.


The stuff the vet at Cornell gave me was just called "Adequan" - she said it was used mostly for dogs, but they'd had success using it with rabbits. And, indeed, it was very successful in treating Scone's spinal arthritis. Basically, it's an injectable form of polysulfated glycosaminoglycan - the active ingredient is chondroitin sulfate, the same supplement I take orally for my knees.

It is expensive, but for rabbits you use such a tiny amount in each injection, and you give injections only every other week, that a small bottle lasts for many months. Actually, I never did use up the first bottle, since Scone passed away (from kidney, liver and heart problems) about eight months after he started with the injections, and there was still medicine left. The Adequan made such a huge difference in his quality of life, it was well worth it.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *BrittsBunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For those talking about Adequan, that is also used with horses. But just to clarify, I don't know whether y'all are talking about actual Adequan (which is quite expensive) or the Adequan compound.
> ...


Just out of curiousity, and you do not have to respond, but how much did you pay for a bottle? I paid $50 for a 100 mL bottle of Adequan compound for my horse. He was injected 1x a week for 7 weeks straight and now he has been reduced to a single injection once a month for his minor arthritis.


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 22, 2011)

*BrittsBunny wrote: *


> Just out of curiousity, and you do not have to respond, but how much did you pay for a bottle?


I honestly don't remember exactly. It was more than a year ago, and I threw out all the receipts long ago after Scone died.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *BrittsBunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiousity, and you do not have to respond, but how much did you pay for a bottle?
> ...


Oh okay. It's definitely something I'll keep in mind for Wrangler as he grows older. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 25, 2011)

Just an update for all of Sparky's friends.......she is doing very well. She is eating some salad and hay, but is still off pellets. So, she is getting 35cc's of Critical Care 4x per day. She sucks it down with no problem. I think her mouth is starting to feel better. I saw her chewing on a wicker toy today!! We will be continuing with the bicillin injections. I'm not sure how long she needs the zithromax.

I leave for New Jersey for 3 days tomorrow and am going to board her at the vets so she can get all her treatments and feedings. Hubby just couldn't take care of the other four and do this too. I'm trying to figure out what genius decided we should have an employee meeting in New Jersey in the winter when the company has offices in Orlando.

My girl is such a trooper!!!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 25, 2011)

That is wonderful that she is doing so well! At least the vet can take care of everything while you are away. I don't think my husband could handle the feedings either.

Please be very careful. The weather for tomorrow will be icy and winter mix. I hope you don't have to go far from your hotel and can pack for nasty winter. Sounds like who ever planned the meeting needs a good kick in the shins.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 25, 2011)

I fly into Philadelphia, but am staying in Mt. Laurel, NJ. This Florida gal is definately hiring a car to the hotel. No driving for me! The company does have transportation arranged to/from the hotel to the conference center.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope your flight was ok. Good luck getting to work today, I'm working from home because the roads are crap. I'm glad you don't have to drive, just wear your seat belt just incase. Stay safe.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 26, 2011)

Flights into Philadelphia were cancelled, so I'm not going anywhere today. No one could get there so they cancelled our meetings. I wasn't looking forward to going anyway. Now I need to go pick up Sparky at the vet.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2011)

Sparky had another vet check today. She had torn some of her stitches and some more food go into her jaw. The vet cleaned it out again. The good new is that she said the pocket where the abscess was is about 50% smaller. I have to take her in twice a week now until things are healed up so the vet can keep on top of it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 27, 2011)

What great news! I'm sure Sparky is happy that it is progressing, it has to hurt less. You are such a wonderful bunny mom.
:hugsquish:


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 27, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Flights into Philadelphia were cancelled, so I'm not going anywhere today.


That makes two of us. I chickened out on flying myself down to NC to visit my son Joe, and booked the airline instead. Of course, the connection was through Philadelphia... Oh well, there's always tomorrow. 

At least Sparky can come home to Mom, so the snow had some good to it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 27, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flights into Philadelphia were cancelled, so I'm not going anywhere today.
> ...


I would have chickened out too! My company had to cancel a meeting for 200 people the day before the event. They will probably reschedule for next month. Since it was a weather cancellation, Delta will rebook my flight without a fee.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 27, 2011)

I bet Sparky is glad her mom got to stay home 

Hope she continues to do well

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Attention Sparky fans! Sparky had an excellent vet visit today. Dr. Emerson was extremely happy with how well she is doing. I guess Nurse Patti is doing a good job. I'm so glad my girl is getting well! Thank you to everyone that has kept Sparky in your thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2011)

:clapping: Yay! That's wonderful news, Patti. Well done you!

She is such a good girl, doing what her mommy tells her. Does she have any more vet visits, or is she in the clear now?

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

She has to go back next Monday. She will probably continue to get her bicillin injections and oral Zithromax for another month. She is doing so well though!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess she will be used to taking the meds - they are obviously doing the trick! 
Will continue to keep her in my thoughts.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2011)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I guess she will be used to taking the meds - they are obviously doing the trick!
> Will continue to keep her in my thoughts.
> 
> Jan



Oh, she is totally used to both taking her meds and getting fed critical care. Sparky is the most compliant rabbit I've ever seen! I need to wean her off of the critical care though. There is no reason she can't eat pellets on her own now. I think I've just been keeping her too full and she's just never hungry. She's down to 5.28 pounds from 7 pounds five weeks ago. Sparky was pretty chunky before though and I think she is at a good weight now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2011)

Patti, I'm glad to heat Sparky is feeling better and on the mend.

Do you have any updated pictures of her?

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 9, 2011)

Here are some recent pictures of Sparky:

Dirty chin after feeding:







Sparky with her best friend Scooter giving loves:
















She's doing really great. I never thought I'd say this about Sparky, but I really need to get some weight on her. She's lost 2 pounds since her surgery on 12/31. Thanks for thinking about my sweet girl!


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Oooo... Look at that squishy dewlap!!! Such a pretty girl! I dunno, I would still smoochie on her little messy lips if I could. 

Good job Nurse Patti. Scooter really did have the benefit of having such a great bunny-mom/nurse.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 10, 2011)

She looks great, Patti, and look at Scooter taking care of her - how sweet is that!

I love this one - looks like she's really enjoying it 




Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2011)

ADORABLE pictures Patti.

Susan


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

So precious


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 10, 2011)

How did the vet check go yesterday? The pictures are so lovely. Scooter is one lucky bun to have you.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2011)

Her next vet check is this coming Monday. She is doing really great!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 10, 2011)

oops, sorry. sometimes I get my days confused 
glad everything is going well!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of Sparky. You can just tell that she is feeling so much better. We have a vet visit tomorrow and I am expecting nothing less than a good report. She will continue to bicillin/zithromax protocol for at least another month, but she is doing great!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for this post! I think Theodore is 6 this year, but time flies and my brain is bad [lol] so I could be wrong! Regardless, I am going to start scheduling my bunny and dog for annual exams. I have been meaning to, but the experience you shared makes the importance more clear to me. I am going to stop putting it off.

And I am glad to see that Sparky is recovering well


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2011)

Sparky had another great vet visit today. The doctor said that she continues to heal well. I love my girl so much and am so happy that she is healing from this ordeal! I just need to get her to start eating pellets. She's been on critical care for six weeks. I think she actually likes it! Next visit next Monday.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought I would make one final update to Sparky's abscess journey. A couple of weeks ago Sparky had to have another surgery. She had a piece of dead bone in her jaw that had become encapsulated (called a sequestrum). The surgery was minor compared to her other surgeries. After the final surgery she did great! She is eating hay and greens and finally started to eat pellets. Sparky had a vet visit today. The vet said that she has healed nicely and her mouth looks beautiful. We are going to keep her on antibiotics for 2 more weeks and then have one more checkup. After that we are DONE!! It's been a long 3 months of treatment, but Sparky has been a champ the entire time. I am so happy the she has been such a compliant bunny. I am thankful for my vet and her excellent staff. I think that Sparky is going to miss the vet techs that dote on her.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 28, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I thought I would make one final update to Sparky's abscess journey...


Whew! You meant because she was _better_. Don't do that to me!

That's great news. Give her a nose rub for me.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sparky is so pretty I love that coloring!!! Glad to hear her ideal is almost done!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to hear things are nearly back to normal. She has been such a trooper through all this!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 28, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I thought I would make one final update to Sparky's abscess journey...
> ...


Sorry to freak you out Mike!! Sparky is acting like a young kit these days. I will add that my vet is an exotic expert and has advanced training in dental surgery. In fact, she loves dental surgery. Her words to me after Sparky's first surgery were (paraphrasing) : "This was really a cool surgery. I saved the teeth for you to look at." I love my vet!!


----------

